# Ice fishing for Saugeye



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking for opinions and tips from anyone who fish for saugeye in late winter, mainly through the ice. You hear about ice fishing for walleye, but how does the ice fishing compare and differ for saugeye through the ice?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Looking for opinions and tips from anyone who fish for saugeye in late winter, mainly through the ice. You hear about ice fishing for walleye, but how does the ice fishing compare and differ for saugeye through the ice?


Really just location. Saugeye are going to predominantly be more shallow. Even under ice it’s nothing to catch them in 3-4 FOW. Personally I like to fish 2 methods in the hub. I’ll dead stick a live minnow and call them in with some version of a blade. My favorite are vib-Es but any version of that or a spoon that puts off flash or vibrations is good.


----------

